# My GYS Eye Kit...with Video!



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Just got my eye kit in the mail. The video is of the kit upside down, as I have not yet learned how to mount it in a skull. It seems to bind up in certain positions, but overall, it seems like a good setup. I haven't been able to try out the LEDs yet, because I haven't learned what voltage they take.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the video Mr. Chicken, you must be like a kid on Christmas with those eyes! The possiblities are endless, on what you could do with those.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like these. How were you thinking of using them?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are so cool!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Those are indeed cool. Try placing a drop of oil on the wire connection points to see if the binding lessens. You might also try making the loop at the end of the wire a little larger.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice... I'm hoping my kit is in the mail


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Those are so cool. I'm going to have to get started using these. Thanks for the post.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool eyes Mr. C !


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Is this the $100 kit? Do I need anything else?

Thanks


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool - looks pretty creepy just setting on the table like that. Might have to tweak the linkage just a bit to smooth out the movement. If that doesn't work, maybe hit up a model shop or Tower Hobbies on the net and replace those simple bent tie rod ends with some clevises - even simple plastic ones will smooth out the binding.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> Is this the $100 kit? Do I need anything else?
> 
> Thanks


Yes it is. Well, you still need the controller board (SSC-32) and power supply and control software (VSA), but yeah, this is what you get out of the box.

Getting it inside the skull is another story, however. I ran out of time to get it going this year.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

corey872 said:


> Cool - looks pretty creepy just setting on the table like that. Might have to tweak the linkage just a bit to smooth out the movement. If that doesn't work, maybe hit up a model shop or Tower Hobbies on the net and replace those simple bent tie rod ends with some clevises - even simple plastic ones will smooth out the binding.


The binding is not from the servo linkages, but from the circular nature of the assembly. Once the horizontal axis is pushed some distance to one side, the vertical axis is not able to go all the way up or down until the horizontal one returns to center (and vice versa). Thus, when the vertical axis is being told to extend beyond what is available (because the horizontal is also being extended), it snaps into position when the horizontal is released to center.
...if that makes any sense


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

I played with one of these when they were $65 and ended up using my own design instead. 

As Mr. Chicken said, there is a lot of interplay between the two axis. The first thing I noticed was that the linkage connecting points were not centered. That is the key to smooth 2 axis movement. There has to be a balance of both axis at the center. The other thing is that you have to cut out a lot of material around the eye sockets to get them installed and have them work.

GYS said they were dropping the old design and working on a new design. I wonder if the new ones are the ones listed for $100.00? There were no details.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Yes it is. Well, you still need the controller board (SSC-32) and power supply and control software (VSA), but yeah, this is what you get out of the box.
> 
> Getting it inside the skull is another story, however. I ran out of time to get it going this year.


Thanks for that - they haven't replied to an email I sent.

Homey - did you do a howto on your eye setup at all?


----------



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

Great job its nice to see how kits turned out.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> Homey - did you do a howto on your eye setup at all?


I used two approaches the first one was the same concept used by Evilbob over at Halloweenforum. I used both roll-on deoderant balls and the eyeballs with a post on the back like Evilbob used: 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/78185-jumping-two-axis-eye-band-wagon.html

Never made a howto since several were already out there. My current design uses half eyes (doll type) with center posts that rotate on small ball swivels. To get everything centered and conserve space I attached the two servos together much like the way Spinman did. It works the same way the 3 axis skull plate does for the tilt and nod axis. You just have to keep the center of both at the center of the eyes, the same point human eyes rotate about.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

HomeyDaClown said:


> I used two approaches the first one was the same concept used by Evilbob over at Halloweenforum. I used both roll-on deoderant balls and the eyeballs with a post on the back like Evilbob used:
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/78185-jumping-two-axis-eye-band-wagon.html
> 
> Never made a howto since several were already out there. My current design uses half eyes (doll type) with center posts that rotate on small ball swivels. To get everything centered and conserve space I attached the two servos together much like the way Spinman did. It works the same way the 3 axis skull plate does for the tilt and nod axis. You just have to keep the center of both at the center of the eyes, the same point human eyes rotate about.


Thanks for this. I'm just playing with various designs at the moment using deodorant balls and half eyes. I have an easy 1 axis version of both the ball and half eye but am starting to play with 2 axis. Where did you find the ball swivels? I'm playing with some RC aircraft bits.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> Thanks for this. I'm just playing with various designs at the moment using deodorant balls and half eyes. I have an easy 1 axis version of both the ball and half eye but am starting to play with 2 axis. Where did you find the ball swivels? I'm playing with some RC aircraft bits.


Got mine at servocity.com


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

HomeyDaClown said:


> Got mine at servocity.com


TY - that's what I'm playing with as well. Any chance of some more photos of your rigs?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I swear this eyeball thing has aged me more than 2 divorces.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Evil Bob said:


> I swear this eyeball thing has aged me more than 2 divorces.


Yes, but eyeballs are a much more worthy venture. They're cheap, never complain and just sit there quietly looking at you.

Your work is always better with extra eyes on it.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Evil Bob said:


> I swear this eyeball thing has aged me more than 2 divorces.


Say no more Bob...I'm afraid.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Evil Bob said:


> I swear this eyeball thing has aged me more than 2 divorces.


Still married to my first wife...as well as my own eye design. I have therefor lived two lifetimes.


----------

